# Eurovision



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

I was going to hijack katie's Jools thread, but decided I didn't want to be picking up my teeth with a broken arm...

I've watched Eurovision since Sandie Shaw won it! I love languages, so it's great to see all these different 'takes' on what is a popular song, and all the strange languages - although admittedly, they did go through a phase where nearly everything was sung in English! 

One of my favourite ever is the Hungarian entry from 1994 - I love this song and adore the girl (and having just watched it again I realise why - she has short hair!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEYt1kd1K1g

I think we should do better this time, although I'm not overly keen on the song but the young lady who sings it is nice!

I've taped the semi final so I can fast forward through the rubbish ones (waddya mean they're all rubbish!)


----------



## aymes (May 12, 2009)

Yay, another fan!!! I've just made my housemates sit through it, they weren't impressed!

The semi final today was mainly in English again I'm afraid. Was very disappointed that my favourite (the Czech entry) didn't go through.....!!

I usually have a bit of a Eurovision party,and this Saturday will be no exception....


----------



## katie (May 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I was going to hijack katie's Jools thread, but decided I didn't want to be picking up my teeth with a broken arm...




feel free to hijack them, just dont move them


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

I haven't watched Eurovision since Cliff Richard only came second when he should have won...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

never been a fan of eurovision. find it so boring and also think it is rigged big time!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I haven't watched Eurovision since Cliff Richard only came second when he should have won...



Haha! I remember that - it was a real swizz! I blamed the backing singers at the time - they performed very poorly. 

I do agree that the voting has become a joke, but I'm surprised at how it always turns out so 'rigged'. Yes, people will vote for countries where they share cultural links and geographical borders, but would the result always be so clear cut when some of the songs that come top are so clearly rubbish? They've changed it this year, so it might be a bit better - we'll see! (Or not, in mike's case!)


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Haha! I remember that - it was a real swizz! I blamed the backing singers at the time - they performed very poorly.
> 
> I do agree that the voting has become a joke, but I'm surprised at how it always turns out so 'rigged'. Yes, people will vote for countries where they share cultural links and geographical borders, but would the result always be so clear cut when some of the songs that come top are so clearly rubbish? They've changed it this year, so it might be a bit better - we'll see! (Or not, in mike's case!)



sorry folks in just glad i dont have to watch the eurovisions as i find them sooo boring lol plus the uk never sends anyone half good!!!!! look at that baz whatshisface!!!!!! stupid school time song!!!!! i rest my case lol


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sorry folks in just glad i dont have to watch the eurovisions as i find them sooo boring lol plus the uk never sends anyone half good!!!!! look at that baz whatshisface!!!!!! stupid school time song!!!!! i rest my case lol



I'll give you that one mike - there was something sinister about that one!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

i do tend to watch it if im in...used to love terry wogans bitchy comments..i just find it all too political  nowadays with countries voting for each other etc etc....i threw my slippers across the living room when Gemini got Nil points a few years back..wouldnt mind, i dont even own slippers!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'll give you that one mike - there was something sinister about that one!



he looked like a p********************** i wont say it, but you get the idea hahahahahaha



Bailey2001 said:


> i do tend to watch it if im in...used to love terry wogans bitchy comments..i just find it all too political  nowadays with countries voting for each other etc etc....i threw my slippers across the living room when Gemini got Nil points a few years back..wouldnt mind, i dont even own slippers!



now gemini couldnt even sing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> he looked like a p********************** i wont say it, but you get the idea hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> now gemini couldnt even sing!!!!!!!!!!!



personally i would enter a song that just involved the power of mime.....its a sure winner.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> personally i would enter a song that just involved the power of mime.....its a sure winner.



lol well it would be a surefire way to win!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> personally i would enter a song that just involved the power of mime.....its a sure winner.



Most of the artists on Top of the pops in the '80s and '90s could have entered doing that!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well it would be a surefire way to win!!!!!




or even an empty stage.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Most of the artists on Top of the pops in the '80s and '90s could have entered doing that!



yeah but some of the birds in the backing dancers groups were quite hot!!!!!!



Bailey2001 said:


> or even an empty stage.



hahahahaha even better just done show it on tv!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yeah but some of the birds in the backing dancers groups were quite hot!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha even better just done show it on tv!!!!!!!



or just go the whole hog and put it on radio........


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> or just go the whole hog and put it on radio........



Mime on radio?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> or just go the whole hog and put it on radio........



you could get someone to mime it all out in the street!!!!!!! that would be worth watching!!!!! lol


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

Just don't upset the French by doing another version of The Bog Song, oops sorry, I mean Waterloo.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Mime on radio?




its a new concept im developing northerner.....its like that ventriloquist that used to be on the wireless all those years ago

*gottle o gear....


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> its a new concept im developing northerner.....its like that ventriloquist that used to be on the wireless all those years ago
> 
> *gottle o gear....



Archie Andrews,  with Peter Brough doing the talking! Genius!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Archie Andrews,  with Peter Brough doing the talking! Genius!



i once asked for Orvilles autograph..that was an embarrassing moment in my life handing a green duck a biro...


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i once asked for Orvilles autograph..that was an embarrassing moment in my life handing a green duck a biro...



You've really lived life in the fast lane haven't you?


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You've really lived life in the fast lane haven't you?



fast? when you drive a sinclair C5 to work, you tend to live on the edge

Vrooom vrooomm....


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

Vrooom vrooomm....[/QUOTE]


smacks of Marlon buying a buggy from Wellington in the Perishers


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Vrooom vrooomm....
> 
> 
> smacks of Marlon buying a buggy from Wellington in the Perishers



I can tell we're of similar age Caroline!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> smacks of Marlon buying a buggy from Wellington in the Perishers



I can tell we're of similar age Caroline![/QUOTE]

Perishers???????????? wow you really lost me there!!!! hehehehe


----------



## aymes (May 16, 2009)

Well I'm ready for Eurovision tonight....... (fingers crossed the photo thing works)

ok, a little small but it worked, essentially cakes with flags iced on the top, carb-tastic!)


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2009)

aymes said:


> Well I'm ready for Eurovision tonight....... (fingers crossed the photo thing works)
> 
> ok, a little small but it worked, essentially cakes with flags iced on the top, carb-tastic!)



Those look terrific aymes! Hope you enjoy them - and the contest! Still wondering what it will be like without Terry Wogan...!


----------



## Steff (May 16, 2009)

well i say germany or spain to win 2night


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well i say germany or spain to win 2night



Isn't Spain the short-haired lady? Gets my vote! Although, I would vote for Jade if I could, as she's lovely and has a terrific voice. I really don't like the song, but have to admit it gets into your head!


----------



## katie (May 16, 2009)

WHOOP it fills in the 20 minutes I have to wait till Britain's Got Talent!


----------



## katie (May 16, 2009)

how good was that water pool show thing??


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2009)

katie said:


> how good was that water pool show thing??



Not as good as the mad dancing from Moldova! The lady from Spain did get my short haired lady vote, but I liked Turkey and Estonia best. As for Norway - well, I'm not a violent person, but I'm afraid he had the kind of face that I wanted to punch repeatedly!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Not as good as the mad dancing from Moldova! The lady from Spain did get my short haired lady vote, but I liked Turkey and Estonia best. As for Norway - well, I'm not a violent person, but I'm afraid he had the kind of face that I wanted to punch repeatedly!



oh thats mean.. he was cute... didnt think much of the song though


----------



## katie (May 16, 2009)

I think he's on coke to be honest.  Loved the violin skills (even though im not a fan of the violin either) but the singing was bad and the song was rubbish.  

Russia's entertainment was the best thing in the programme though


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

katie said:


> I think he's on coke to be honest.  Loved the violin skills (even though im not a fan of the violin either) but the singing was bad and the song was rubbish.
> 
> Russia's entertainment was the best thing in the programme though



yeah it was crap really  yeah good skills on the violin..

at least we got some points on the board ..


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 17, 2009)

I think Norway will win......................




Sky +


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh thats mean.. he was cute... didnt think much of the song though



He was too cute by far, plus the dancers were extremely odd when they were shuffling along the floor! That's one Viking I can't imagine going out marauding!


----------



## Corrine (May 18, 2009)

katie said:


> how good was that water pool show thing??



That was my fave bit!  I actually quite enjoyed it - first time I've watched for years.


----------

